# Handling venomous like pythons



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2007)

Handling East. Browns, Mulgas, Spotted Blacks, Collett's as if they were pythons. Just wondering what everyones opinion is on this? Can it be done? Have you seen it done?


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 12, 2007)

It can be done but it's only a matter of time before you get tagged. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

seen it done, snake wasnt worried.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL why not sounds fun


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 12, 2007)

this thread is worthless with out PICS!!


----------



## Armand (Dec 12, 2007)

i have seen it done hundreds of times.. but like MrBredli said "its only a matter of time before you get tagged".. i have seen shows where they handle venomous snakes and i have seen someone almost get bitten by a mulga snake..


----------



## blackghost (Dec 12, 2007)

Seen it done by a very experienced keeper, but it still made me very nervous. And as MrBredli said, it's only a matter of time, and this particular person I was talking about has had his time over and over again with numerous amounts of near death experiences by being tagged by some of the most deadliest snakes on earth, but he still continues to handle them like an ordinary python....

IMO...very brave, but still very stupid, but then on the other hand, like so many others on here would probably agree...he is very very passionate about his snakes and I do take my hat off to him for that.

blackghost


----------



## Armand (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah im with Snake Pimp PICS!!!


----------



## croc (Dec 12, 2007)

People that free handle elapids show a lack of respect for the animal, and if doing so for the media just to enhance themselfs should be held acountable by the local licencing athuoritys.
Snake handling needs to be educational and productive.


----------



## baxtor (Dec 12, 2007)

PiMp said:


> this thread is worthless with out PICS!!


why post pics? Just leads to a bagging out


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 12, 2007)

seen it done by a few people. All of them have said they been tagged, and highly recommend not to do it unless you are very experienced. i still would be using a hook at all times with vens.


----------



## honga05 (Dec 12, 2007)

why don,t u people read threads properly , he is asking for opinions on this nothing else.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 12, 2007)

I still fail to see how freehandling elapids in front of a crowd is of any benefit at all. Some say it is to demonstrate that they aren't fierce, ferocious animals like the public believes they are, but we seem to be able to convey that message clearly enough without freehandling. Regardless of how many times you tell people that they shouldn't try it at home, it will always be a case of "monkey see, monkey do". I know I never responded well to people who used the phrase "do as I say, not as I do". 

At the end of the day, I think it is a mixture of an ego trip, adrenaline rush and showmanship that make people do it.


----------



## BIG RYANO (Dec 12, 2007)

I too have seen it done heaps of times, to every type of dangerous snake, both types of Taipans, Rough Scales, Adders,Stephens,Paleheads, Broadheads, every type.Wild caught as well. The person i have seen do it only does so in the privacy of his own home, and never in public, and is by far the best handler i've ever seen. I dont have a problem with it when its done in those circumstances.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2007)

Just wanted to say i never said any thing about it being done in public stick to the thread.


----------



## Netty (Dec 12, 2007)

Everybody knows the risks involved when handling Venomous snakes, I dont think they should ever be treated like pythons. People will always take risks for the adrenaline rush or some other reason that in hindsight becomes their downfall.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2007)

I've done it with a couple of tigers, a red belly and a speckled brown - and all I can say it's a bloody stupid practice which can only lead to disaster! Sure all of these animals settle down, remarkably so, but consider that some here have been bitten by even the most placid python - at least with a python you're not going to wind up in the IC Unit. I won't be doing it again! It's like playing chicken on a train track blind-folded!

ps: I'm sure this link gets dragged out every time there is talk on this subject, but here are some pristine examples :lol:

http://www.macherps.com/index.php?module=Gallery2&g2_itemId=218


----------



## cris (Dec 12, 2007)

I personally see free handling deadly snakes as a threat to our hobby. IMO there isnt much to it at all, its just taking a small risk of potentially very bad consequences.

Any loser can pick up a snake without getting tagged, just as experienced ppl get bitten in some cases.


----------



## lector (Dec 12, 2007)

I know of people who do it in their shows, and it is entertaining when their "placid" little tiger snake that has "never bitten before" leaves them in hospital for weeks. But hey if you, for some reason, think you know ur animals every action before it hapens i say go for it, but pics of results would be appreciated


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to say i never said any thing about it being done in public stick to the thread.


You ask if we had seen it done. Most people would have seen it done in the public. Therefore it is quite a valid point to bring up.

Yes i've seen it done, it was in the public and i still whole heartedly feel that it is 100% irresponsible. If you want to do it (for whatever bloody reason that is) then do it in the privacy of your home. Doing it in public is nothing more than a money making, show-off, egotistical rub fest. Your not cool, your stupid.

It's everyones tax dollars that have to foot your hospital bills when your "placid" ven decides to tag you. I don't appreciate that and neither does our health system.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2007)

womanator said:


> You ask if we had seen it done. Most people would have seen it done in the public. Therefore it is quite a valid point to bring up.
> 
> Yes i've seen it done, it was in the public and i still whole heartedly feel that it is 100% irresponsible. If you want to do it (for whatever bloody reason that is) then do it in the privacy of your home. Doing it in public is nothing more than a money making, show-off, egotistical rub fest. Your not cool, your stupid.
> 
> It's everyones tax dollars that have to foot your hospital bills when your "placid" ven decides to tag you. I don't appreciate that and neither does our health system.


Mate have a bex and a lie down. My point was that a few people were bagging doing it in public. I never said anything about public. I asked peoples opinion on the handling of them not the public showing and handling. There is no need to call people stupid because you don't agree with something. Also i never said i was doing it and how do you know what i have seen wasn't in a private home. As i said can everyone please stick to the thread.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2007)

umm seen it done,but tis not worth it


----------



## voodoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Guilty, I free handle some of my elapids on ocasion. I know its bad practise and I see peoples veiws on how and why its not worth doing.... and their right. Its not worth getting bitten by an elapid when it could have been easily avoided.


----------



## baxtor (Dec 13, 2007)

This thread will end up going where they always seem to. The handlers that don't, won't or can't will discuss between themselves why others do it and why they shouldn't do it while those that do do it will get on with doing what they do in private.
Sure there are some that do it for the show off-ego thing but I think they are in the minority. I've got pics going back 30 years but posting them would just give ammo to those that reckon it's all an ego thing. The health cost angle is only valid if the same principal is applied to you coming off your motorbike on the weekend or your mountain bike or whatever. Lots of people do things that are not absolutely nessessary and we all share the cost of fixing them up. And any flow on effect to licensing requirements is a myth.
If you don't want to do it don't


----------



## eipper (Dec 13, 2007)

HI all,

Of all the people that commented on this thread whom are actually experienced (been keeping them for about 5 yrs +) with elapids??? Thats means you dealing with the snake, not the one at your mates house.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 13, 2007)

As stipulated in the licensing there is no excuse for being bitten or someone else getting bitten. If you play with vens then you can't blame it or anyone else but yourself if you get bitten. They should only be handled when they need to be - transport, enclosure maintenance etc. 

You wouldn't handle a large, snappy python for the hell of risking a bite or being strangled so why would you want to handle a venomous snake. Each to their own respect.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 13, 2007)

I learned a while ago you should never never free handle in front of a camera, and then post the pics or footage on the internet. 
a good lesson i think


----------



## eladidare (Dec 13, 2007)

differs with person to person i think, i personally hate using gaf's and guillotines, when i was younger i didnt know what a snake hook was so i grew up without them.
one way its dangerous for you, the other ways dangerous for the snake, so care should be taken either way.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry mate, but knowing how to correctly hook and tail a snake is in no way dangerous to them. I am quite capable of handling any Australian species without any equipment in a safe manner, but what's the point? Any venomous handler should be trying to do things as safe as possible, at all times.


----------



## eladidare (Dec 13, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Sorry mate, but knowing how to correctly hook and tail a snake is in no way dangerous to them. I am quite capable of handling any Australian species without any equipment in a safe manner, but what's the point? Any venomous handler should be trying to do things as safe as possible, at all times.


 
watching "snake handlers" handle snakes with gaf's give me the heeby jeebies, just watching them jab the gaf into the snake pull it off the ground then repeat it over again, 

i can hook and tail a snake, but so can my room mates 7 year old daughter, so i cant really brag about that. ey jonno


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 13, 2007)

some people even get tagged using a snake hook hey jonno


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 13, 2007)

with australian species hook & tail is relatively safe, but with overseas species like the Gaboon viper they can f-l-i-p (sensored !?) back on themselves and bite someone holding them off the grount by their tail, so not always a safe option, especially if herping in africa


----------



## JasonL (Dec 13, 2007)

Personally I don't care what people do in the privacy of their own homes. The world is full of dangerous things to do, and as long as you understand the risks involoved, and consider the effect it may have on people around you if things go wrong, it's your life do what you want with it.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally some sense, amen Jason.

Jordan


----------



## eurogue (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been catching and relocating venomous snakes for almost 40 years, anyone who handles them like pythons is disrespecting the snakes ability, I class them as just foolish, but I agree with you Jason people should do what they want as long as they are prepared to pay the price


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 13, 2007)

Private snake keepers of vens have to pay for their own anti-venom don't they?


----------



## lector (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope if u get tagged u go to hospital just like everyone else
its good like that


----------



## beefa270 (Dec 13, 2007)

Pythons bite from time to time so I would handle with extreme care if venemous


----------



## pugsly (Dec 13, 2007)

Im with you Jason..

Leave Bobby out of this! hahaha

I'll keep the pics I have to myself for now, I got a nice 'flaming' last time the went up haha.

People should get over it. Who cares what someone else chooses to do with their vens. Don't give me the bad example thing either, like a 4 year old (most) can tell the difference if someone is showing off a Diamond or a Brown snake.

They get bitten its their problem, it should'nt be anyone else's business.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 13, 2007)

It's not just their problem if they get bitten, every bite is one bite closer to people not being allowed to keep vens.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 13, 2007)

All I can say to add to all this, is "to each his/her own", but I will say, that if I was to come upon a venomous inmate's cage with the lid open, you wouldn't see me for dust!!!!! LOL!
(Guess I'm just a scardey-cat!!) In other ****s, I will give them as much respect as they deserve, FROM A GREAT DISTANCE!!!


----------



## pugsly (Dec 13, 2007)

Says who.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 13, 2007)

Says common sense.

There are already huge restrictions on these animals in NSW to stop bites, and if these restrictions aren't enough then more restrictions will be imposed.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 13, 2007)

Your talking out your ... again.

No-one has ever said that will be the case.

There are strict guidelines/conditions on them for a reason, they wont go any further, well, not because people get bitten or not.

Compare the amount of dog attacks to snake bites, they going to stop people keeping dogs? (Besides Pittbulls) No.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 13, 2007)

That's why pitbulls were banned, and there's nothing to say it won't happen with other animals.

Do you have to get nasty? it is possible for people to have a discussion without one party getting in the gutter, so to speak.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

Come on people stay on topic


----------



## Recharge (Dec 13, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Your talking out your ... again.
> 
> No-one has ever said that will be the case.
> 
> ...



talking out her ...?? ummm no, sorry, but you're wrong.
it IS common sense, how could you think otherwise? 

parks and wild life would most certainly make greater restrictions if too many vens keepers are bitten or worse, die. 

comparing to dogs? well, you're wrong there too, over the last several years, restrictions on dangerous dogs have increased quite a bit.

you now need a specific licence and you property is checked by council to make sure it's suitable and secure. or at least it is in Brisbane, they also canvas the local area and ask if it's acceptable, and if there's been any trouble, this has happened here only recently..

not to mention, dogs aren't venomous ;p


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 13, 2007)

Is anyone actually naive enough to believe that if people were being bitten left, right and center, the regulations wouldn't become tighter? Do you honestly believe that owning venomous snakes is a god-given right which some unseen force is going to protect? I guarantee, if several snake keepers in the same city were killed by their own snakes within a short period of time, that state's laws would be altered. Even if you ignore the fact that people were dying (which I guarantee, the media wouldn't!), the cost to the tax payer (if you are bitten by a snake it will probably cost the taxpayer something in the vicinity of $10,000, even if you live) is going to become difficult to justify. The laws are set by the government, remember? Do you think they are going to appreciate huge amounts of money being sucked out of the health budget? Do you think they are going to enjoy the publicity? The media pointing fingers at those members of government who are allowing people to keep such dangerous creatures? How do you think the public (remember, hatred of snakes is common out there in the wider community) are going to react to deadly snakes being allowed to be in suburban homes, next door to them, when people are dying?

C'mon, where is your common sense?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 13, 2007)

Further, we are extremely lucky that there are snake-friendly people in the right places. We are so lucky to have laws which suit us, the minority, against the wishes of the wider community. Imagine it was put to a public vote - "Do you think people should be allowed to keep deadly snakes in suburban homes?". How do you think Joe Average is going to respond? It doesn't take a smart person to work out that the majority of people are against allowing the guy next door to keep a deadly snake. If we have people being bitten, we bring public snake-keeping into the public eye, in a negative context. How can you possibly fail to see the likely consequences?


----------



## cement (Dec 13, 2007)

Yay or nay? 

Maybe you should have asked not for opinions but for whether individuals would or not.

I like your comments Sdaji, and i think your right on, but If someone wants to freehandle thats their perogative ( or maybe "problem"!).


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds like it's everyone's problem though after reading what Sdaji wrote... good points.

I free handle my deadly Eastern Brown/ yellow belly black all the time... vicious thing... or wait... maybe it's a water python... nah Eastern Brown sounds much more dangerous


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 13, 2007)

cement said:


> Yay or nay?
> 
> Maybe you should have asked not for opinions but for whether individuals would or not.
> 
> I like your comments Sdaji, and i think your right on, but If someone wants to freehandle thats their perogative ( or maybe "problem"!).



That's a little bit like saying "If someone wants to gamble with other peoples' money, and ability to continue with their hobby, that's okay". If someone stole $10,000 from the government (which comes out of the pockets of the public), people would be outraged, but if they take needless risks just to show off and it costs us that much, people are for some reason more accepting.

Maybe the idea of free health care is actually a bad thing. I'm sure that if a trip to hospital was going to cost the individual $10,000, there would be far fewer freehandlers!

If the only person who would lose their license was the person who was going to be bitten, I'd agree that freehandling was an acceptable choice for an individual to make.

Either way, people will do whatever they want, the consequences will come, people don't listen until it's too late. I'll leave this thread alone now


----------



## cement (Dec 13, 2007)

[.

Either way, people will do whatever they want, the consequences will come, people don't listen until it's too late. [/quote]

My point exactly, you know theres always one in a crowd.


----------



## eipper (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Just so its clear all of the people commenting on this topic have expereince with the venomous species listed above.

If you don't, then why are you commenting about the techinques that are used to handle them.....I mean if you needed to fix the brakes on a car, then would you not speak to a mechanic? or would you just speak to the people in the local Automotive suppliers???

Not trying to offend anyone here but it seems that most of the comments in this thread are being made by people not working with these or close relatives of them???

I keep all of the above mentioned species and have (in the past) free handled both in public (while doing shows) and in private circumstances. I don't free handle now but that is due to my anaphylactic reaction I get from some(?) snake venoms, this aside I can see benefits to the snake and the handler in using the free handling methods however there are safer (for the keeper) alternatives.

Ohh and on the monkey see monkey do MYTH (as in that free handling will cause someone to pick up a snake cause they saw someone do it)......the people that are too young to understand that it is being done in a controlled enviroment by "professionals" are too young to understand the difference between a python being draped around a kids neck and the taipan that is being handled by a hook......they see a snake being handled, not that this is a quiet non venomous species, while that one of the other side of the fence is dangerous. 

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Handling East. Browns, Mulgas, Spotted Blacks, Collett's as if they were pythons. Just wondering what everyones opinion is on this? Can it be done? Have you seen it done?


Just wanted to say although it was ****ed incorrectly in my initial post i asked for opinions on whether or not people thought it was possible and if they have watched it. Nothing about the legal side or any other side for that matter. It surely isn't that hard to stick to the topic or maybe we need two threads. One for what i have asked and one for all the other crap.


----------



## Dodie (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just wondering what everyones opinion is on this?


 
Maybe you shouldn't of added that then


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

[SIZE=+0]did any one see the man with the colletts snake on his face on the gold coast bulletin about a month ago?[/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

Did you not read my post where i said although it was ****ed incorrectly.
If we can not worry about the legal/medical side for a bit it would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> [SIZE=+0]did any one see the man with the colletts snake on his face on the gold coast bulletin about a month ago?[/SIZE]


No was he from the coast?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

I found it. Good article. If anyone wants to look google gc bulletin colletts snake.
What do you think of the article [email protected]?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah its not all true, the media pushed it a bit, but also i didn't think the front page was a good look in the eyes of the public, thats my opinion, but other wise yeah makes a nice photo for the family photo album.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 13, 2007)

honga05 said:


> why don,t u people read threads properly , he is asking for opinions on this nothing else.:evil::evil::evil:


 

Oh, nice 2nd post, welcome to the site by the way, why don't you ingratiate yourself to everyone. You're going to be real popular.


----------



## cris (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Handling East. Browns, Mulgas, Spotted Blacks, Collett's as if they were pythons. Just wondering what everyones opinion is on this? Can it be done? Have you seen it done?



A simple answer is yes it has been done, a quick google seach and you should be able to find plenty of pics, Ray hoser seems to be the most public about freehandling and seems to think there is some sort of competition to see how many elapids can be held by the youngest ***** :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yeah its not all true, the media pushed it a bit, but also i didn't think the front page was a good look in the eyes of the public, thats my opinion, but other wise yeah makes a nice photo for the family photo album.


What parts aren't true?


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 13, 2007)

Um.... if the question is can it be done the obvious answer is yes that's been answered now. However the medical and legal side DO go hand in hand with it... seems relevant to me... if the thread was for a yes or no answer, you've got your answer, let others discuss ... i for one am now confused about the intentions of this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> Um.... if the question is can it be done the obvious answer is yes that's been answered now. However the medical and legal side DO go hand in hand with it... seems relevant to me... if the thread was for a yes or no answer, you've got your answer, let others discuss ... i for one am now confused about the intentions of this thread.


Okay once more for the slower people. I asked for opionions on "can it be done"and "have you seen it". Yes people have posted about it being done but not many people have posted about seeing it. I want to hear of peoples experiences that have seen it or done it not from people that think they know.
I don't care about the legal/medical side. I only care about the exciting bits.
As was said earlier the medical is a mute point seeing as everyone has hobbies and some of our hobbies are more dangerous that others. Everyone cost the taxpayers money not just venomous handlers. As for the legal side unless someone has studied law i don't really think they are qualified to comment.


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 14, 2007)

Laws are there for everyone to understand mate, you don't need to have studied law to understand them do you?


----------



## honga05 (Dec 14, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Oh, nice 2nd post, welcome to the site by the way, why don't you ingratiate yourself to everyone. You're going to be real popular.


 


i have been reading posts for about 2 months now , i have worked out there are about 
5 people on here that are worth talking 2.everyone else are just ##%** wits,all u do is argue over nothing like a bunch of politicions,i posted that because i wanted to see a decent thread but u ****ers made it go to **** as usual,pity help any kids that want to learn about reptiles on this site ,all people on here can do is pay them out ,this is the last post from me on here as i can,t argue on computers i,m not like that

 i would rather just bang heads

 p.s not rats heads into walls either:evil::x:evil::x:evil::x


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I don't care about the legal/medical side. I only care about the exciting bits..


 
You might not care, but there are plenty of people that _*DO*_ care about these apsects of keeping/handling vens.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

caustichumor said:


> Laws are there for everyone to understand mate, you don't need to have studied law to understand them do you?


When they are talking about laws that may get introduced due to the doing of something. Yes I think you need to have studied law.
If not how are you qualified to comment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> You might not care, but there are plenty of people that _*DO*_ care about these apsects of keeping/handling vens.


Well start a thread about that. This is about handling vens not the legal medical side of it. How many times do i have to repeat myself. Its like talking to a brickwall.


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 14, 2007)

Mate you obviously only want to hear one answer, Yes elapids can and are freehandled we have established that, furthermore there are tons of pictures showing that very thing on this site alone! What else do you want?


----------



## Kyro (Dec 14, 2007)

So let me get this straight, what you want to know is what it's like to handle a ven compared to a python? Well your heart beats a bit faster & your palms sweat a bit:lol: They also move a fair bit faster than pythons & that's about it mate. How about you go catch a big brown & handle it like a python & then come back & tell us all how great it was:lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well start a thread about that. This is about handling vens not the legal medical side of it. How many times do i have to repeat myself. Its like talking to a brickwall.


 
Pull your head in mate. This forum is for *ALL* of the members not just about you.


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 14, 2007)

Kyro stay on topic he is asking for people to say one of two things, can vens be handled like pythons and if you have seen it. These coments are completly uncalled for and irrelevant!!!


----------



## LJ77 (Dec 14, 2007)

I saw one guy handling all types of vems like earsten browns , tipans , RBB and tigers , I think his name was Raymond Hoser he was so good he put them on his daughter.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 14, 2007)

Im with you Eipper..

It funny how Sdaji stays out of every argument until I say something, I love the attention mate! haha

Common sense, sure. Your forgetting that NPWS dont have any..

You can 'claim' all you like if people freehandle, get bitten etc etc that more restrictions would be put on licensing. Fact is, would take a hell of a lot of people to start getting nailed, and by the look of the thread there are STACKS of free handlers already, not getting bitten etc etc. 

Will laws change? Maybe, but I'm certainly not confident enough to say they will for that reason. My point was so many people think they know all about the laws and processes of our wonderful legal system, when they don't have a clue..


----------



## Oldbeard (Dec 14, 2007)

I have seen Colletts and RBB at Snakes Down Under at *****ers in QLD. It was awesome. If you want to see it go there and have a look. I held a 6 month old crocodile which was awesome too.(not venomous)
I was never really into venomous snakes until I saw this show. People say it irresponsible but it gave me a whole new respect for the animal. Doesn't mean I am going to handle one but i think its awesome that people can.I have moved many off the road to save them being run over but thats about it. A friend of mine handles his and I think its pretty cool. 
I love saying awesome
Why was c h i l d taken out of c h i l d ers in QLD. Is it a swear ****? Bizarre


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Dec 14, 2007)

I know this one of my first posts, been reading for over 12 months and never felt like posting much, but this thread has absolutely made my day. 

Correct me if i am wrong but isn't the point of a thread to watch the conversation develop about a topic? Maybe this thead should have been locked after the first answer, since the topic had been fully discussed

Oh and that article in the bulletin was of Tony Harrison, snake catcher on the coast, top bloke. Meeting him was what tipped me into the world of reptiles. Dead set wealth of knowledge.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

My initial post was in regard to Tony Harrison i did not want to name names. He is the most experienced keeper i have ever seen. Previously i thought handling them free hand was crazy.After watching him in his private home handling vens my opinion was changed forever.
In regard to the topic i only wanted it to be a discussion on the handling not anything else. The story in the GC Bulletin was 100% true. Nothing was overstated.


----------



## Kyro (Dec 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Kyro stay on topic he is asking for people to say one of two things, can vens be handled like pythons and if you have seen it. These coments are completly uncalled for and irrelevant!!!



Sorry if I offended you grimbeny but what is the point of this thread?? They are not pythons so to compare them is ridiculous.Why not just ask "can ven's be handled & if so who has pics of it".


----------



## junglemad (Dec 14, 2007)

Elapids scare the crap out of me. I won't be freehandling them.


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 14, 2007)

Kyro said:


> Sorry if I offended you grimbeny but what is the point of this thread?? They are not pythons so to compare them is ridiculous.Why not just ask "can ven's be handled & if so who has pics of it".


But the question was can they be handled like pythons. As there is definately a different method commonly used for the different types of snakes. The question is quite clear and easy to understand.
He does not want to know if they can be handled as we see ven shows all the time this question would be quite redundant. To ask if they can be handled like pythons would be quite interesting if people could just answer the question rather than re-interpriting it. (Iknow, I can't spell the best.) Failed English but passed sex ed.....
Thanks to most of the guys for their insight and thanks for nothing to the guys who just wanted to up their post count.


----------



## Colin (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Handling East. Browns, Mulgas, Spotted Blacks, Collett's as if they were pythons. Just wondering what everyones opinion is on this? Can it be done? Have you seen it done?



yes it can be done and I've seen it done. It really depends on the individual snake, how well the keeper knows each particular animal and his handling experience. 

Do I think it's a good idea or would I do it myself? personally no, because no matter how well you think you know individual animals there are always times when they react differently for whatever reason. Freehandling elapids at these times (imo) could increase the risk of receiving a bite. And its almost guaranteed (murphy's law) that if it happens the handler will be alone or some other complication will compund the issue. 

But if someone feels they are competent and experienced enough and know their own snakes temprament extremely well, if they want to take these risks, then I guess it's up to them and their own judgement call.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a mate who free handles elapids, he would be close to 60 and kept reps since he was 5, never been tagged by a venemous. So I say fine IF you know what you are doing and realise the risks involved.


----------

